
Video Shows a Guy Asleep at the Wheel of a Tesla on the Mass Pike - rrauenza
https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/2019/09/09/video-sleeping-driver-mass-pike/
======
DanBC
From the Twitter thread there's these startling stats:
[https://www.cdc.gov/Features/dsDrowsyDriving/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/Features/dsDrowsyDriving/index.html)

> Researchers estimate that more than 70 million Americans suffer from a sleep
> disorder (Institute of Medicine, 2005)

> An estimated 1 in 25 adult drivers (aged 18 years or older) report having
> fallen asleep while driving in the previous 30 days.1,2

> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration estimates that drowsy
> driving was responsible for 72,000 crashes, 44,000 injuries, and 800 deaths
> in 2013.3 However, these numbers are underestimated and up to 6,000 fatal
> crashes each year may be caused by drowsy drivers.4-5

------
breakingcups
Theoretically, if honking doesn't help, does it help to drive in front of the
Tesla and slowly brake to convince the autopilot to either beep the driver
awake or come to a stop?

------
quaquaqua1
You have to view the good with the bad. I am not a Tesla fanboy, and I've seen
dozens of accidents on the same road where drivers fell asleep and the car
kept going.

Just last month I saw a young girl's car go into a ditch in Indianapolis
because she was working 3 jons to survive. The sleepiness just overpowers you
before you know it, even though in the back of your mind you shouldn't be on
the road.

60MPH isn't good but it's better to have autopilot that doesn't kill anyone.

------
writepub
Tesla... Saving the lives of sleepy divers since 2018

------
flyingfences
Can we also mention, though, the guy who's shooting a cell phone video while
driving on the Mass Pike?

~~~
jolmg
It could have been a passenger taking the video while he was driving. At
least, in the video, it appears the person recording is using both hands on
the device for a moment, and I doubt anyone driving would dare to completely
let go of the wheel at high-speed.

~~~
flyingfences
Your appraisal of the denizens of that highway is far more generous than
mine...

------
WheelsAtLarge
I am beginning to think that these videos are staged. We all know that these
type of videos will go viral.

My big question is why don't the people that take them bothered to get the
license plate. If they are so concerned then why wouldn't they take the
license plate and let the police know first?

~~~
easytiger
Really?

------
kalyori
Dang that's crazy... next feature for Tesla: detect if you're asleep and play
a sound to wake you up.

~~~
jolmg
The article says it already does that.

